# RobRoy extends their line



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

https://www.plastibond.com/

They're proud of their RedH2-OT sealing lock-nut.

See page 23 in November's Electrical Contractor magazine.

Opinions? :smile:


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Looks like nice stuff.

I'm gonna wire my whole house with that s**t!


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

I have only used Rob-Roy once; for a NG compressor station. While I definitely like the end product, it took quite a bit to get used to working with. It was easy to tear up the coating with a bender or even just moving it around the site. Treading was not too much fun either; it got easier as time went on, but I chewed up a lot of the coating to put a thread on a nipple.

Cheers
John


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Signal1 said:


> Looks like nice stuff.
> 
> I'm gonna wire my whole house with that s**t!


:surprise:

I see!

:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Navyguy said:


> I have only used Rob-Roy once; for a NG compressor station. While I definitely like the end product, it took quite a bit to get used to working with. It was easy to tear up the coating with a bender or even just moving it around the site. Treading was not too much fun either; it got easier as time went on, but I chewed up a lot of the coating to put a thread on a nipple.
> 
> Cheers
> John


There was a thread here a short time back that mentioned specially made dies and other tools for working with the stuff.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> There was a thread here a short time back that mentioned specially made dies and other tools for working with the stuff.


If you follow telsa's link and click on "installation" it brings you to all that stuff. 

Special clamps, dies and hand tools to work with it without damaging it. It must cost quite a bit to get set up for it.

Man it's gonna cost a lot to wire my house.:surprise:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Signal1 said:


> If you follow telsa's link and click on "installation" it brings you to all that stuff.
> 
> Special clamps, dies and hand tools to work with it without damaging it. It must cost quite a bit to get set up for it.
> 
> Man it's gonna cost a lot to wire my house.:surprise:


A friend of mine always said he was going to do his whole house in conduit and I was surprised when he did it.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

I wish plastibond would get there 3/4 Tee redesigned. At least 30% have to cleaned with a npt tape or it will only twist on a few turns. 

Nearly every type of pvc coated ridgid has a part that is a pain to use. One manufacturers hubs sucks, Another one the couplings sucks and they can be all over the place with conduit bodies. Lacks of quality control seems to be a major issue. 

You can coat a turd in pvc but its still a turd.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Is that 'tape' or 'tap' ?


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

telsa said:


> Is that 'tape' or 'tap' ?


Tap...


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

It's pretty much all I work with at my current place of employment. I can see a use for the sealing locknut because the hub fitting is about 50 bucks for the 3/4" size. The sealing locknut is probably only 5 bucks. I hope they come out with a special tool to tighten it, because I don't see a way to get the regular Ocal/RobRoy pliers on it. Transitioning from one conduit system to another has always been an issue, and T&B suggests putting heat shrink over the transition. This is the first product that seems to solve it with a mechanical means. 

https://robroy.com/news/2017/new-robroy-pvc-coated-conduits-pvc-coated-sealing-locknut


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

When I was an apprentice, I was the guy with the paintbrush fixing the scuff marks.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> There was a thread here a short time back that mentioned specially made dies and other tools for working with the stuff.


Yeah, we followed that / those processes and got the tools, or at least a version of them. Still was not fun to work with. Using oversized benders, wrapping pipe with emery cloth, was a pain. If that is all you worked with, then investing in a permanent set-up would likely solved this. It was the first and only time I worked with it and it was not my call to make back then...

Cheers

John


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Navyguy said:


> Yeah, we followed that / those processes and got the tools, or at least a version of them. Still was not fun to work with. Using oversized benders, wrapping pipe with emery cloth, was a pain. If that is all you worked with, then investing in a permanent set-up would likely solved this. It was the first and only time I worked with it and it was not my call to make back then...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> John


Two shops I worked for had some equipment they adapted and used for it but not specifically designed for the stuff.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I think maybe I'll take some pictures of specialized PVC coated conduit tools.


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

Navyguy said:


> I have only used Rob-Roy once; for a NG compressor station. While I definitely like the end product, it took quite a bit to get used to working with. It was easy to tear up the coating with a bender
> 
> Cheers
> John


were you using shoes for pvc coated rigid? or just over-sized shoes?


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Wiresmith said:


> were you using shoes for pvc coated rigid? or just over-sized shoes?


I can't say for sure; it was a long time ago (early 90s+/-), I still might have been apprentice or a fresh JM at the time.

I am guessing that we just used oversized benders, we had some jaws for our threader that were helped with not cutting in the coating. I don't remember how we threaded it together...

Cheers
John


----------

